# Exterior House Painter needed



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 1444 sq. foot brick home on the west side of Pensacola that needs exterior painting. Who do you all recommend that does a good job and at a fair price?


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mills and sons [email protected] call John 288-1020


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the contacts, When I get some free time I will be calling for a estimate. Been working a lot lately.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I'd be glad to give you a bid to paint you home, I have insurance ect and am also lead safe certified "if lead painted" you can call me at 698-9568 name is Brandon


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think 'desparado' paints too. He is a member


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

sniper said:


> I think 'desparado' paints too. He is a member


:no: -=Desparado=- was the one that paints and I believe he coowns the Mills and Sons operation above. I think Will just does tatoos now, but you can only find "-=Desparado=-" on the GCFC site. Deparado on this board is a whole nother person :confused1:


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

Will is out of the biz but im very much still in MILLS AND SONS LLC 288-1020:thumbsup:


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

john mills will do you a good job.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> john mills will do you a good job.


 +1:thumbup:


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the plug!!!


----------

